# Toto appreciation post!



## Dannidoll93 (11 mo ago)

Toto is my first snake, a 7 month old Kenyan Sand Boa. He is the love of my life!

He’s been with me 2 and a half weeks and is settling in so well thanks to all the help I’ve had from this forum.

He refused his first fluff offered after a week, but shed 2 days later. It was a great shed, all in one piece!


He took his first fluff a few days after. So cool!

Since then we’ve had 3 short handling sessions and he’s calmer every day! I started off wearing gloves as the feel of my skin seemed to freak him out but today he ventured onto my hands and wandered about a bit and was very calm! I was able to weigh him too, he’s 29g and so little and sweet.

No questions today, I’m just feeling super proud of my long son and happy and wanted to share the joy.

edit- pinky to fluff


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice to see you are getting along and are able to handle him Danni glad to see he's eating and shedding also.


----------



## Dannidoll93 (11 mo ago)

ThatCornSnakeGuy said:


> Nice to see you are getting along and are able to handle him Danni glad to see he's eating and shedding also.


Thank youuu your advice has been so helpful ❤


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Dannidoll93 said:


> Thank youuu your advice has been so helpful ❤


Not very clued up on Sand Boas but I've read a bit but glad I could help you in some way.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Apr 5, 2021)

He’s cute, but can he bless the rains down in Africa?


----------



## Dannidoll93 (11 mo ago)

QWERTYOP said:


> He’s cute, but can he bless the rains down in Africa?


😄hey this guy gets it!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

QWERTYOP said:


> He’s cute, but can he bless the rains down in Africa?


Moreover can he hold the line?
Or take some time to do the things he never has?


----------



## Dannidoll93 (11 mo ago)

wilkinss77 said:


> Moreover can he hold the line?
> Or take some time to do the things he never has?


Not sure on that one. All I know is it’s gonna take a lot to drag me away from him.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would start offering fuzzies at his size. Pinks don't have a huge amount of nutrition, and next to no calcium. He is easily big enough to take a fuzzie.
You'll find also that growth will increase much quicker.


----------



## Dannidoll93 (11 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> I would start offering fuzzies at his size. Pinks don't have a huge amount of nutrition, and next to no calcium. He is easily big enough to take a fuzzie.
> You'll find also that growth will increase much quicker.


Hi Ian, good spot thanks! He is actually on fluffs, that was a brain fart I guess


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dannidoll93 said:


> Hi Ian, good spot thanks! He is actually on fluffs, that was a brain fart I guess





Dannidoll93 said:


> Hi Ian, good spot thanks! He is actually on fluffs, that was a brain fart I guess


The photo shows a pinkie.


----------



## Dannidoll93 (11 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> The photo shows a pinkie.


What I bought is shown below, and this is what he is eating in the photo.


----------

